# Deux poids, deux mesures ?????



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

J'aimerais que l'on m'explique :

D'une part, il y a une demande de sined_marlouf relative au bypass de la puce installée par Samsung sur ses cartouches de toner d'imprimantes et destinée à brider le nombre d'impressions ... ce bridage empêche d'imprimer au-delà d'un certain nombre de copies avec le résultat que le consommateur qui a payé 100% du prix (prohibitif !) de la cartouche, ne peut dans le meilleur des cas l'utiliser qu'à raison de 80 % !

Les demandes de sined_marlouf ont fait l'objet de verrouillage(s) ou pire de suppressions de posts suivant l'argument que sa demande était illégale et contrevenait à la propriété industrielle et/ou intellectuelle du constructeur ...

D'autrepart, il y a le "jailbreak" qui a sa rubrique ouverte sur le forum et dans laquelle certains n'hésitent pas à en faire l'apologie ... Là, on ne parle plus de propriété industrielle et/ou intellectuelle, mais on discute allègrement des méthodes les plus adéquates pour contourner le système "fermé" d'Apple (Cydia, Evasion etc......).

Alors, je souhaiterais que l'on m'explique clairement la différence de traitement entre ces deux "manipulations" ... Muni des informations adéquates, je serais plus à même de juger par moi-même et de m'ôter de l'esprit que sur ce sujet particulier, il y a bien deux poids deux mesures sur le forum !


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

Je souscris pleinement à cette demande d'explication qui peut en fait devenir un débat sur 
- les sujets que MacG peut accepter de traiter dans ses forums (jailbreak d'iOS, Hackintosh, ...) 
- et ceux qui sont jugés trop "à risque" (comme de jailbreaker tel ou tel modérateur pour bénéficier d'une plus grande liberté d'expression)


----------



## sined_marlouf (13 Février 2014)

Quelquun sait où lon peut trouver un pilote qui feinte la puce de la cartouche de toner pour Samsung ML-2160 afin de lui permettre dimprimer jusquà épuisement du toner ?

Merci.

Denis Fontenaille.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Quelquun sait où lon peut trouver un pilote qui feinte la puce de la cartouche de toner pour Samsung ML-2160 afin de lui permettre dimprimer jusquà épuisement du toner ?
> 
> Merci.
> 
> Denis Fontenaille.



Tu perds toute crédibilité en insistant de la sorte ... Ici on est dans "Réagissez" et on tente de discuter du fond du problème !

Bref, ta demande est inadéquate dans ce fil.

Continue comme ça et je demande également la suppression de mon fil ... A force de t'acharner, tu deviens lassant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'aimerais que l'on m'explique :
> &#8230;
> 
> Alors, je souhaiterais que l'on m'explique clairement la différence de traitement entre ces deux "manipulations" ... Muni des informations adéquates, je serais plus à même de juger par moi-même et de m'ôter de l'esprit que sur ce sujet particulier, il y a bien deux poids deux mesures sur le forum !



J'ai donné à deux reprises (en public) et à une troisième, plus détaillée (en privé, à un confrère modo) les motifs de ma décision.

Contrairement au jailbreak, qui n'enfreint pas la réglementation sur la propriété intellectuelle, mais uniquement les dispositions des clauses léonines des cLUF d'Apple qui sont donc, selon la législation en vigueur en France, "réputées non écrites", se procurer l'application recherchée par sined_marlouf contrevient à cette réglementation, dans la mesures où les seules applications existantes sont développées *à usage interne* par des entreprises qui ont en grande partie basé leur business model sur ces applications, pour lesquelles elles payent des royalties aux "propriétaires intellectuels" des micro-programmes contenus dans les puces des cartouches d'encre ou de toner. Je vous remet çi après les explications données à sined_marlouf, et l'explication donnée à mon confrère :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout dépend de ce que tu entends par "trouver" ? Si c'est "est-ce que ça existe ?", la réponse est "oui", mais si c'est "puis-je me le procurer ?", alors, c'est impossible sans avoir recours au piratage, et comme pour du piratage, on ne peut pas t'aider ici (cf le second alinéa du second paragraphe des conditions d'utilisation des forums, que tu t'es, comme nous tous, engagé à respecter lors de ton inscription sur MacGé), ça clos la discussion.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben non, ça ne marche pas comme ça ! la puce est bien à toi, mais pas le code qu'elle contient, d'une part, et ainsi que je te le disais, si tu obtenais un lien vers un téléchargement de ce que tu cherches, ça serait un téléchargement illégal, donc, tu ne peux pas le chercher ici.
> 
> Ainsi que je te le disais aussi, ceux qui ont réalisé de telles applications l'ont fait à usage interne, ces applications sont la base indispensable au fonctionnement de leur fond de commerce, donc, ils ne souhaitent évidemment pas que le premier quidam venu puisse se le procurer !
> 
> ...





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas question d'un "pilote", mais d'un logiciel destiné à modifier le programme contenu dans la puce de sa cartouche d'encre. Je lui ai expliqué dans les deux fils précédents en quoi c'était illégal, alors je te répète l'explication :
> 
> 1) La licence d'utilisation logicielle (ben oui, il y a un logiciel, dans les puces des cartouches, tu imaginais quoi ?) qui interdit à quiconque de modifier une application protégée par copyright (faut pas non plus prendre le service juridique de Samsung pour des canards sauvages) sans l'accord express et écrit du détenteur des droits. Ça c'est pour l'illégalité d'utiliser.
> 
> ...



Donc, contrairement à ce qu'il prétend, mon action se base uniquement sur le respect des conditions d'utilisation des forums, et non sur un quelconque jugement de valeur quant à sa position, position qu'au demeurant j'aurais tendance à approuver considérant de mon côté que la réglementation sur la propriété intellectuelle permet de tels abus à ceux qu'elle est censée protéger, qu'il serait nécessaire de la revoir de fond en comble &#8230; Mais c'est là un autre débat qui relèverait d'ailleurs plus du comptoir que de ce forum-ci, tant il serait, je pense, inflammable.


EDIT : je tiens en outre à préciser que cette justification de ma position n'est pas faite à son intention, mais à celle des témoins qui, tel Zebig qui a ouvert ce fil, ont pu prendre une connaissance partielle des faits avant mes interventions. En ce qui le concerne, je n'ai aucunement à me justifier en public (bien que je l'ai largement fait dans mes posts), ainsi que le précisent aussi les conditions d'utilisation des forums auxquelles il a également contrevenu sur ce point :



			
				 Les conditions d'utilisation des forums a dit:
			
		

> Modération des messages
> Une équipe de modérateurs assure, pour MacGeneration, le contrôle a posteriori des messages postés sur les forums. Ils veillent à ce que les discussions respectent les règles ci-dessus et ont le pouvoir de modifier ou supprimer les messages/sujets.
> 
> Si vous estimez qu&#8217;une discussion ne respecte pas ces règles, vous pouvez alerter l&#8217;équipe de modération en cliquant sur cette icône  en regard de chaque message.
> ...


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu perds toute crédibilité en insistant de la sorte ... Ici on est dans "Réagissez" et on tente de discuter du fond du problème !
> 
> Bref, ta demande est inadéquate dans ce fil.
> 
> Continue comme ça et je demande également la suppression de mon fil ... A force de t'acharner, tu deviens lassant !



Pascal a probablement été agacé de ne pas se voir écouté, ni compris - puis énervé par les fils à répétition et les attaques personnelles.

Sined a visiblement été très vexé que Pascal ferme son sujet de base. Du coup il monte sur ses grand chevaux et fait n'importe quoi sous le coup de la colère.

Bref, ça risque de tourner au combat de coqs.


----------



## sined_marlouf (13 Février 2014)

Bon alors discutons du fond.

La loi donne en France un pouvoir de police au modérateur et à l&#8217;administrateur sur leurs forums.

Donc il n&#8217;y a rien à discuter.

"Hier ist kein warum !"

Si le forum macg ne permet pas qu&#8217;on serre les fesses quand on se fait enculer par Samsung, c&#8217;est qu&#8217;il doit y avoir de bonnes raisons, que nous ne connaîtrons pas.

Si Samsung veut me poursuivre en justice pour avoir osé demander sur les forums un pilote qui les gêne pour m&#8217;entuber je les attends, j&#8217;assume ce que je dis et ce que je fais, et c&#8217;est la raison pour laquelle je signe désormais mes posts de mon nom.

Denis Fontenaille.


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2014)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Bon alors discutons du fond.



Ah ! Louable effort de conciliation et d'intelligence - je me suis donc trompé en pensant que tout ça allait tourner en jus de boudin.



sined_marlouf a dit:


> "Hier ist kein warum !"



Ah ben non, je ne m'étais pas trompé.
Dommage.


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

Je ne suis pas sûr de suivre l'explication concernant le jailbreak.

Celui-ci ne se contente pas de déroger aux CLUF d'Apple, me semble-t-il... il nécessite bien de modifier iOS au même titre que ce que recherche (recherchait?) sined va modifier le micro-programme de gestion des cartouches de toner, non?

Quant aux hackintosh, là aussi il me semble qu'ils ne peuvent être assemblés sans modifier MacOS X...


Me trompé-je?


----------



## HMaC2AL (13 Février 2014)

Je ne suis pas sur que ceci soit si illégal que ça car en fait il n'y a pas contournement de la programmation de la puce, mais juste une remise à zéro manuel du compteur. Je pense que c'est surtout le tripatouillage du code source de la puce qui lui est illégal. Mais bon je me trompe peut-être car j'ai chercher un peu est pas facile de trouver une réponse vraiment pertinente à cette question.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2014)

HMaC2AL a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur que ceci soit si illégal que ça car en fait il n'y a pas contournement de la programmation de la puce, mais juste une remise à zéro manuel du compteur. Je pense que c'est surtout le tripatouillage du code source de la puce qui lui est illégal. Mais bon je me trompe peut-être car j'ai chercher un peu est pas facile de trouver une réponse vraiment pertinente à cette question.



Remarque pertinente, mais je maintiens, c'est l'ensemble du contenu de la puce qui est protégé, c'est la raison pour laquelle ceux qui proposent le rechargement des cartouches doivent payer des royalties aux constructeurs.

Cela dit, de toute manière, si le contenu de la puce est protégé, il en est de même des applications et matériels destinés à pratiquer cette remise à zéro des compteurs, donc, ainsi que je le lui a glissé à un moment ou un autre de nos échanges, la seule solution qu'il ait serait de développer ou faire développer un micro-programme complet qui viendrait remplacer in-extenso celui intégré dans la puce, complété par un firmware complet pour l'imprimante qui devrait remplacer celui d'origine, afin que puisse être reconnu celui de la puce re-programmée, le tout sans qu'il n'existe dans ces deux applications la moindre ligne de code similaire à une de celles employées par Samsung  Comme tu peux le voir, il n'est pas rendu pour faire ça dans la légalité (encore que je ne suis même pas certain que s'il y parvenait, il serait à l'abri de toute poursuite juridique).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h04 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Me trompé-je?



Oui, ils ne modifient rien, ils se contentent de faire appel a des API externes. D'ailleurs, c'est une question de réglementation, ce qui explique qu'Apple puisse faire condamner les producteurs de hackintosh outre Atlantique, et pas en Europe où ses exigences ne sont pas légales au vu des différences réglementaires.


----------



## HMaC2AL (13 Février 2014)

Pas sur, car d'après les recherches que je viens juste d'effectuer, la puce ne contient aucune programmation. C'est juste une EEprom qui sert juste de stockage des données envoyées par l'imprimante. Donc vu qu'elle est reprogrammable électriquement je ne vois pas en quoi cela est illégal de faire cette remise à zéro


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2014)

HMaC2AL a dit:


> Pas sur, car d'après les recherches que je viens juste d'effectuer, la puce ne contient aucune programmation. C'est juste une EEprom qui sert juste de stockage des données envoyées par l'imprimante. Donc vu qu'elle est reprogrammable électriquement je ne vois pas en quoi cela est illégal de faire cette remise à zéro



Allons au bout du raisonnement (d'ailleurs, je ne me suis pas appuyé sur ce point pour mes actions) : ce qui est illégal, c'est de se procurer les programmes permettant cette remise à zéro, car ces applications ne sont pas destinées à être diffusées (et nécessitent un matériel adapté pour pouvoir être utilisés, matériel que les concepteurs de ces programmes doivent concevoir et réaliser en même temps, car il ne se trouve pas dans le cmmerce).

Cependant, ce que tu dis est faux, l'eprom ne contient pas un "simple compteur", elle sait aussi se faire reconnaitre de l'imprimante, donc, elle contient bien du code, et tu peux compter sur les constructeurs pour avoir pensé à le protéger.


----------



## sined_marlouf (13 Février 2014)

HMaC2AL a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur que ceci soit si illégal que ça car en fait il n'y a pas contournement de la programmation de la puce, mais juste une remise à zéro manuel du compteur. Je pense que c'est surtout le tripatouillage du code source de la puce qui lui est illégal. Mais bon je me trompe peut-être car j'ai chercher un peu est pas facile de trouver une réponse vraiment pertinente à cette question.



Lorsque vous achetez une puce à Samsung, elle devient VOTRE puce.

Vous en faites alors exactement ce que vous voulez, dans la limite de la décence de Pascal 77.

Si vous voulez la commercialiser à votre tour, vous devrez négocier avec Samsung les conditions de votre contrat.

Mais du moment que vous en faites un usage personnel, et même professionnel, mais sans la commercialiser en tant que telle, vous êtes dans votre droit, puisque cette puce est VOTRE propriété privée.

Denis Fontenaille


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2014)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Lorsque vous achetez une puce à Samsung, elle devient VOTRE puce.
> 
> Vous en faites alors exactement ce que vous voulez, dans la limite de la décence de Pascal 77.
> 
> ...



Ça, tu pourras le répéter à l'envie, ça n'en restera pas moins faux, tu achètes bien la puce, mais tu n'achètes pas son contenu, pour ce dernier tu ne fais l'acquisition que d'une simple licence d'utilisateur final qui ne t'octroie aucun droit sur sa propriété et t'interdit de le modifier.

Quand tu achètes une application (ou une &#339;uvre) sur CD ou DVD, ça ne te rend propriétaire que du support, pas de son contenu, ben la puce de tes cartouches, c'est pareil !


----------



## sined_marlouf (13 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...) ce qui est illégal, c'est de se procurer les programmes permettant cette remise à zéro, (...)



Pouvez-vous mindiquer le texte de loi qui interdit de télécharger un pilote alternatif visant à reprogrammer un dispositif dobsolescence programmée ?

Denis Fontenaille.


----------



## boddy (13 Février 2014)

Si je comprends bien cette histoire de cartouche qui ne se vide pas entièrement, cela veut dire que c'est permanent, que tout possesseur d'une Samsung le sait (ok, certains... voudraient la vider entièrement).

En matière de cartouches, l'important n'est-il pas de savoir combien de copies on peut faire ? Une simple division copies/prix cartouche devrait donner un résultat.

Si c'est trop cher, ben la solution est évidente. Non 

C'est la première chose que je regarde avant d'acheter une imprimante = coût.


----------



## sined_marlouf (13 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, tu pourras le répéter à l'envie, ça n'en restera pas moins faux, tu achètes bien la puce, mais tu n'achètes pas son contenu, pour ce dernier tu ne fais l'acquisition que d'une simple licence d'utilisateur final qui ne t'octroie aucun droit sur sa propriété et t'interdit de le modifier.
> 
> Quand tu achètes une application (ou une &#339;uvre) sur CD ou DVD, ça ne te rend propriétaire que du support, pas de son contenu, ben la puce de tes cartouches, c'est pareil !




Le contenu en question, vous avez le droit de le remplacer, de le modifier, de l&#8217;enculer, de le gazer, de tout ce que vous voulez du moment que vous ne le revendez pas.

Denis Fontenaille.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

Je laisserai sciemment de côté les aspects purement juridiques auxquels je ne comprends pas grand chose ...

Je raisonnerai donc "basiquement" !

Le débridage de la puce ne donne lieu à *aucun avantage complémentaire* pour le "bidouilleur", si ce n'est de pouvoir utiliser à 100 % une cartouche payée à 100 % ... rien d'autre !

Sous cet aspect, la demande paraît légitime, nonobstant le caractère légal ou illégal de la chose sur lequel je suis incapable de m'exprimer.

Le jailbreak, quant à lui, permet à certains (une minorité selon les jailbreakers), outre le contournement des limitations d'Apple, de pirater des apps et donc de s'octroyer gratuitement un avantage au détriment des développeurs...

Résultat : je suis toujours au même point et je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi le débridage d'une simple puce ne donnant lieu à aucun avantage particulier si ce n'est assurer la jouissance normale d'un bien légalement acquis est plus grave que jailbreaker un OS ouvrant ainsi les portes pour acquérir malhonnêtement et illégitimement des biens dépendant de la propriété intellectuelle des développeurs avec la perte financière qui en découle dans leur chef ...

Mais je dois avouer que je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi il existait une rubrique "jailbreak" au sein des forums MacGé alors que dans mon esprit béotien et simpliste, le jailbreak devrait être considéré comme illégal compte tenu de ses incidences annexes (piratage des apps).


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2014)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Pouvez-vous mindiquer le texte de loi qui interdit de télécharger un pilote alternatif visant à reprogrammer un dispositif dobsolescence programmée ?
> 
> Denis Fontenaille.



Bien sûr, c'est la loi sur la propriété intellectuelle, il y en a une par pays, mais elles sont toutes assez similaires dans les grandes lignes.

Par ailleurs, il ne s'agit pas de "pilote", ainsi que je l'ai déjà maintes fois mentionné, il s'agit d'une application, et celles qui existent ne sont pas destinées à la diffusion :



> 2) Les seuls programmes qui existent sont développés par des professionnels qui comptent s'en réserver l'usage*, donc en trouver un sur internet signifie qu'un employé indélicat l'y a mis à disposition illégalement, donc son téléchargement l'est tout aussi, illégal, ça, c'est pour l'illégalité de télécharger.
> 
> Et de toute façon, même s'il trouvait le programme, il en ferait quoi ? il faut du matos, pour reprogrammer une eprom, et ça ne peut pas se faire depuis l'imprimante, donc l'application ne lui servirait à rien sans l'acquisition d'un "bruleur d'eprom" spécifique pour ces puces là, et à moins d'aller en voler un dans une boutique de rechargement de cartouches, je ne vois pas trop comment il pourrait se le procurer.
> 
> (*) Et qui, pour se faire, versent des royaties à Samsung  Ou Epson, ou Canon, etc.



Après, ça me lasse de répéter toujours la même chose à un "sourd qui ne veut rien entendre". Je t'ai dis en assez d'occasions ce que j'avais à te dire, et ne te répondrais donc plus sur ces points.


----------



## HMaC2AL (13 Février 2014)

Pour info, des logiciels Opensource pour la reprogrammation existe bien, donc il n'y a rien d'illégal. Et toujours pour info, la puce contient juste un numéro de série un code couleur et aussi les compteurs d'utilisations. je rajoute pour les connaisseurs, qu'il s'agit d'une simple 24c02 en version smd.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, tu pourras le répéter à l'envie, ça n'en restera pas moins faux, tu achètes bien la puce, mais tu n'achètes pas son contenu, pour ce dernier tu ne fais l'acquisition que d'une simple licence d'utilisateur final qui ne t'octroie aucun droit sur sa propriété et t'interdit de le modifier.



Mais dans ton esprit, c'est différent si tu achètes un iBidule avec IOS ... là tu as le droit de craquer l'OS, de le modifier à l'envie et de t'en servir pour des besoins illégitimes ????


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le jailbreak, quant à lui, permet à certains (une minorité selon les jailbreakers), outre le contournement des limitations d'Apple, de pirater des apps et donc de s'octroyer gratuitement un avantage au détriment des développeurs...
> 
> Résultat : je suis toujours au même point et je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi le débridage d'une simple puce ne donnant lieu à aucun avantage particulier si ce n'est assurer la jouissance normale d'un bien légalement acquis est plus grave que jailbreaker un OS ouvrant ainsi les portes pour acquérir malhonnêtement et illégitimement des biens dépendant de la propriété intellectuelle des développeurs avec la perte financière qui en découle dans leur chef ...
> 
> Mais je dois avouer que je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi il existait une rubrique "jailbreak" au sein des forums MacGé alors que dans mon esprit béotien et simpliste, le jailbreak devrait être considéré comme illégal compte tenu de ses incidences annexes (piratage des apps).



Là, tu confond "moyen" et "intention", si on te suis sur ce raisonnement, la vente des gros 4x4 devrait être interdite, car ils permettent aux voleurs de défoncer les devantures des bijouteries qu'ils souhaitent piller.

L'objectif du jailbreak n'est pas de permettre le piratage d'applications, il est de permettre l'emploi de certaines qu'Apple voudrait empêcher, car elles ne peuvent être acquises qu'ailleurs que sur son Apple Store, et donc ne lui rapportent rien. Si Apple ne fait rien contre le jailbreak, c'est uniquement parce qu'ils savent pertinemment que les clauses de leur CLUF l'interdisant seraient déclarées "léonines" par la justice en France, et dans la plupart des pays européens.

Pour le débridage des "puces", il n'en va pas de même, car c'est de se procurer les moyens* d'y procéder qui est illégal, du fait que les gens qui ont développés ces moyens entendent s'en réserver l'usage, donc même si on parvenait à prouver la légalité de ce débridage, ça ne serait de toute façon pas légal pour autant.

(*) Moyens qui, je le rappelle, consistent en une application faisant fonctionner un matériel spécialement conçu à cette fin, et qu'il n'est pas possible non plus de se procurer légalement.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2014)

HMaC2AL a dit:


> Pour info, des logiciels Opensource pour la reprogrammation existe bien, *donc* il n'y a rien d'illégal.


le "donc " est une erreur de raisonnement 

( jespère que tu n'envisages pas une carrière dans le juridique , c'est mal barré)


----------



## sined_marlouf (13 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien sûr, c'est la loi sur la propriété intellectuelle, il y en a une par pays, mais elles sont toutes assez similaires dans les grandes lignes.



La loi sur la propriété intellectuelle n&#8217;interdit pas de reprogrammer une puce pour un usage personnel.

Or en France, ce qui n&#8217;est pas interdit est autorisé.

La reprogrammation de la puce que j&#8217;ai payé à Samsung est donc mon droit le plus strict, et le pilote qui permet cette reprogrammation est évidemment libre de circuler en freeware ou sharware sur internet et sur les forums, puisqu&#8217;il vise à feinter une politique marketing malveillante.

Si vous préférez faire un autre usage de votre puce que de la reprogrammer, vous en êtes parfaitement libre, mais par pitié, épargnez-nous les détails.

Denis Fontenaille.


----------



## HMaC2AL (13 Février 2014)

Non j'aime pas trop le juridique. Je voulais juste expliquer, que temps que l'on ne touche pas à la programmation de la puce (si il y a programmation, se qui ne semble pas être le cas), je ne vois pas en quoi une simple remise à zéro de compteurs serait illégal


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'objectif du jailbreak n'est pas de permettre le piratage d'applications, il est de permettre l'emploi de certaines qu'Apple voudrait empêcher, car elles ne peuvent être acquises qu'ailleurs que sur son Apple Store, et donc ne lui rapportent rien. Si Apple ne fait rien contre le jailbreak, c'est uniquement parce qu'ils savent pertinemment que les clauses de leur CLUF l'interdisant seraient déclarées "léonines" par la justice en France, et dans la plupart des pays européens.



En définitive, la réponse à mon interrogation primaire est là :

Le jailbreak est légitime, autorisé et c'est "bien" !
La mise à zéro d'une puce d'imprimante est illégitime, non autorisée et c'est "mal" !

 ... Fallait le dire tout de suite, je n'aurais pas perdu mon temps à me triturer mes 2 neurones depuis 2 jours pour rien !...

sined ... ta gueule maintenant !!!!!!!:love:


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... si ce n'est de pouvoir utiliser à 100 % une cartouche payée à 100 % ... .


 
Là SAMSUNG pourra toujours prétendre qu'en fait ils ne facturent QUE 80% du toner pour ne pas léser le consommateur (et il sera difficile de démontrer l'inverse, vu que Samsung est libre de fixer le prix du toner à la valeur de son choix)

Ensuite ils expliqueront qu'ils sont contraints, pour des raisons techniques, de laisser 20% de toner en fond de cuve, que ce toner est récupéré lorsque l'utilisateur rapporte ses cartouches usagées dans un centre de collecte et vient réemplir de nouvelles cartouches pour des raisons évidentes de préservation de l'environnement et de consommation raisonnée des ressources de la planète.

(elle est pas belle ma plaidoirie  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La mise à zéro d'une puce d'imprimante est illégitime, non autorisée et c'est "mal" !



Le débat sur la légimité (ou plutôt "légalité") ou non de faire ça n'est pas clos, même si je pense que les constructeurs l'ont juridiquement verrouillé.

Ce sur quoi je me suis basé c'est sur le fait que faute de pouvoir les réaliser sois même, ce qui est largement hors de portée du premier quidam venu, vu le nombre astronomique de cartouches qu'il faudrait pouvoir "débrider" pour le rentabiliser, les moyens de procéder à ce "débridage" ne peuvent être acquis (excuse le côté "cru" du terme utilisé, mais c'est le plus juste) qu'en les volant à leur légitime propriétaire (les lui acheter poserait le même problème économique que les concevoir et réaliser soi même).


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

HMaC2AL a dit:


> .... je ne vois pas en quoi une simple remise à zéro de compteurs serait illégal


 
Achète une voiture d'occasion dont le compteur kilométrique a été remis à zéro et tu changeras sans doute d'avis sur la question.... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h54 ----------



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le débat sur la légimité (ou plutôt "légalité") ou non de faire ça n'est pas clos, même si je pense que les constructeurs l'ont juridiquement verrouillé.
> 
> Ce sur quoi je me suis basé c'est sur le fait que faute de pouvoir les réaliser sois même, ce qui est largement hors de portée du premier quidam venu, vu le nombre astronomique de cartouches qu'il faudrait pouvoir "débrider" pour le rentabiliser, les moyens de procéder à ce "débridage" ne peuvent être acquis (excuse le côté "cru" du terme utilisé, mais c'est le plus juste) qu'en les volant à leur légitime propriétaire.


 
Le débat juridique est effectivement loin d'être clos, mais si on passe sur le plan économique, on trouve des puces alternatives (à coller avec un double face sur la cartouche à la place de la puce d'origine) à 18 euro les 3 sur le Net... 
donc la rentabilité de l'opération ne semble pas hors d'atteinte


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> (elle est pas belle ma plaidoirie  )



 ... Tu m'énerves remy ! 

ps : déjà que j'ai Pascal sur le dos, j'aurais aimé un peu plus de compassion ....:love:


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En définitive, la réponse à mon interrogation primaire est là :
> 
> Le jailbreak est légitime, autorisé et c'est "bien" !
> La mise à zéro d'une puce d'imprimante est illégitime, non autorisée et c'est "mal" !
> ...


 
bon faut aussi bien reconnaître que Samsung c'est le MAL et qu'Apple c'est le BIEN


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : déjà que j'ai Pascal sur le dos, j'aurais aimé un peu plus de compassion ....:love:


t'en veux un deuxieme?
 ( de Pascal sur le dos)


Ferme les yeux, respire leeeentement en visualisant une image agréable
(  par exemple un  joli toner au réservoir  vide )

autre méthode
descendre à la boulangerie
( mé pourquoi je dis ca moi, la faim sans doute...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Achète une voiture d'occasion dont le compteur kilométrique a été remis à zéro et tu changeras sans doute d'avis sur la question....



Image amusante, mais un peu "à côté de la plaque", là, il ne s'agit pas de "vendre des cartouches à la puce trafiquée", mais de pouvoir utiliser l'intégralité de l'encre contenue dans la cartouche achetée.



r e m y a dit:


> Le débat juridique est effectivement loin d'être clos, mais si on passe sur le plan économique, àn trouve des puces alternatives (à coller avec un double face sur la cartouche à la place de la puce d'origine) à 18 euro les 3 sur le Net...
> donc la rentabilité de l'opération ne semble pas hors d'atteinte



Ben perso, je trouve que même là, c'est pas gagné : 6 &#8364;, c'est, à quelques dizaines de centimes près, le prix que je paie une cartouche neuve, payer ce prix pour pouvoir utiliser les 5 ou 10% d'encre qu'elle contient peut-être* encore quand son compteur arrive à zéro, ça ne me parait pas une si bonne affaire que ça 

(*) il m'est arrivé une fois de vider une cartouche avant que son compteur n'arrive à zéro, c'est faisable si tu lances beaucoup d'impressions avec de gros "a-plats" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben perso, je trouve que même là, c'est pas gagné : 6 , c'est, à quelques dizaines de centimes près, le prix que je paie une cartouche neuve



 ... Je paie environ *75 Euros* pour une cartouche de toner pour ma Samsung ML-1665...


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...Ben perso, je trouve que même là, c'est pas gagné : 6 &#8364;, c'est, à quelques dizaines de centimes près, le prix que je paie une cartouche neuve,


 

6 Euros une cartouche de toner neuve???? 
il manquerait pas un facteur 10 dans tes prix?

Si non, le camion en a fait tomber combien de cartons? :rose:


Là, faut qu'on ouvre un autre fil ô combien plus passionnant... 
mais va falloir aussi trouver un modo compréhensif


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je paie environ *75 Euros* pour une cartouche de toner pour ma Samsung ML-1665...






r e m y a dit:


> 6 Euros une cartouche de toner neuve????
> 
> Le camion en a fait tomber combien de cartons? :rose:



Que voudriez vous que je fasse d'une cartouche de toner pour mon imprimante jet d'encre premier prix ?


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Que voudriez vous que je fasse d'une cartouche de toner pour mon imprimante jet d'encre premier prix ?


 
et tu critiquais ma référence au compteur kilométrique... sous prétexte d'être "à côté de la plaque"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Que voudriez vous que je fasse d'une cartouche de toner pour mon imprimante jet d'encre premier prix ?



Je comprends maintenant pourquoi tu t'en fiches de nos problèmes de puces !!!!:rateau:


----------



## HMaC2AL (13 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Achète une voiture d'occasion dont le compteur kilométrique a été remis à zéro et tu changeras sans doute d'avis sur la question....



Comparons ce qui est comparable :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> et tu critiquais ma référence au compteur kilométrique... sous prétexte d'être "à côté de la plaque"



Mais très cher r e m y, le débat concerne les puces des cartouches d'imprimantes, pas seulement celles d'imprimantes laser hors de prix, or toutes ces puces sont soumises aux mêmes contraintes juridiques. Par contre, pour les compteurs de voiture, ce qui est illégal, ce n'est pas de les faire "tourner à l'envers", c'est de vendre ensuite la voiture en prétendant qu'elle a un kilométrage inférieur à celui qu'elle a en réalité.

Je ne pense pas un seul instant que sined_marlouf cherche à pratiquer, avec ses cartouches, une escroquerie de ce genre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

Donc, pour résumer la situation en fonction des commentaires qui précèdent :

La demande de sined_marlouf est-elle :


fondée : personnellement, je crois que *oui* !
légitime : personnellement, je crois que *oui* !
illégale : en fonction de ce que je lis : *oui*
en contradiction avec la charte du forum : en fonction de ce que je lis : *oui*
susceptible de sanctions (verrouillages, suppression de posts ...) : en fonction de ce que je lis : *oui*
Par contre, en ce qui concerne le jailbreak ... *aucun commentaire négatif* ... jailbreakons allègrement avec l'aval tacite de MacGé ... il y a des centaines d'apps gratuites qui nous attendent !


Bref, oui, il y a bien deux poids et deux mesures !


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...jailbreakons allègrement avec l'aval tacite de MacGé ... il y a des centaines d'apps gratuites qui nous attendent !
> 
> !


 

Et pour reprendre le slogan d'Apple.... 
Parmis ces centaines d'apps gratuite, pour remettre à zéro un compteur d'imprimante, il y en a certainement une pour ça! :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Et pour reprendre le slogan d'Apple....
> Parmis ces centaines d'apps gratuite, pour remettre à zéro un compteur d'imprimante, il y en a certainement une pour ça! :rose:



 ... Et hop ! D'une pierre, deux coups ! ...


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

Donc pour continuer sa recherche, sined devrait aller faire un tour dans le forum JailBreak!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Donc pour continuer sa recherche, sined devrait aller faire un tour dans le forum JailBreak!



En fait, s'il avait été directement dans cette zone de non-droit agréée, non seulement son post serait passé inaperçu, mais il aurait peut-être trouvé son bonheur !:rateau:

ps : il a été au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment ... ça ne pardonne pas !


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> .... cette zone de non-droit agréée, ...!


 
Peut-être les serveurs hébergeant cette partie des forums sont-ils situés sur un bateau mouillant hors des eaux territoriales françaises?


----------



## HMaC2AL (13 Février 2014)

De toute façon, il y a tellement de lois qui disent une chose et d'autres donnant leur contraire qu'il est parfois plus que difficile à l'utilisateur lambda de s'y retrouver. Le pire, c'est qu'a l'arrivée c'est toujours le consommateur le lésé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Par contre, en ce qui concerne le jailbreak ... *aucun commentaire négatif* ... jailbreakons allègrement avec l'aval tacite de MacGé ... il y a des centaines d'apps gratuites qui nous attendent !
> 
> 
> Bref, oui, il y a bien deux poids et deux mesures !



 

Ou tu ne lis pas ce qu'on écrit, où tu as un problème de compréhension : pas besoin de jailbreak pour avoir des applications gratuites (il y en a plein l'Apple Store), l'intérêt du jailbreak, c'est de pouvoir acheter tes applications où tu veux et à qui tu veux, sans être obligé de passer par les fourches caudines de l'Apple Store.

Il existe des développeurs d'applications "iOS" qui ne sont pas d'accord pour qu'Apple leur pompe 30% des revenus de leur travail, mais pour pouvoir acheter leur production, tu as besoin d'un iBidule jailbreaké, je ne vois pas le rapport avec du piratage !

Jailbreak, ça signifie "briser les chaînes" (oui, je sais, casser la prison, mais je n'aime pas les traductions "mot à mot" ), là, il s'agit des chaînes avec lesquelles Apple entend nous river à l'Apple Store, au détriment de la libre concurrence, ça n'est ni illégal, ni immoral. Rien à voiravec le fait de se procurer une application que son légitime propriétaire n'entend pas diffuser.

Reprends le post de r e m y : le vendeur des puces alternatives à 18 &#8364; les trois : si un petit malin pirate le moyen qu'il a développé pour les produire et le met en accès gratuit sur internet, que va-t-il advenir de l'investissement important qu'il a consenti pour créer son entreprise et le dit moyen ?

Tu vois bien qu'il n'y a pas deux poids deux mesures, mais bien deux cas de figure distincts !


----------



## Karmalolo (13 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ou tu ne lis pas ce qu'on écrit, où tu as un problème de compréhension : pas besoin de jailbreak pour avoir des applications gratuites (il y en a plein l'Apple Store), l'intérêt du jailbreak, c'est de pouvoir acheter tes applications où tu veux et à qui tu veux, sans être obligé de passer par les fourches caudines de l'Apple Store.



Hum, précisons donc; besoin du jailbreak pour avoir des applications payantes gratuitement.
Ce qui doit être 75% de la motivation des Jailbreakeurs, (qui diront tous le contraire avec des cris d'effroi.......)


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

d'orfraie les cris... d'orfraie! pas d'effroi

(c'était la minute culturelle de ce fil)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

Résultat des courses : sined était tellement énervé qu'il a voulu dépuceler tout seul sa cartouche de toner ... maintenant, il a le kiki tout noir !!!!!! ... Et tout ça à cause de vous, bande de nases !

Et maintenant, un petit conseil : _(mode ergu on)_ ... le meilleur toner, c'est à Brest qu'on le trouve !... _(mode ergu off)_

@ Pascal : de toutes manières (problème de compréhension ou pas !) on ne sera jamais d'accord sur le jailbreak - j'arrête donc de polémiquer sur le sujet en me disant que, justice immanente oblige, certains jailbreakers pressés et audacieux voient leurs "précieux" transformés en briques après l'opération ... et j'avoue lamentablement et honteusement que ça me fait bien rigoler dans mon coin !:love:

Chacun reste donc sur ses positions ...


----------



## Romuald (13 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais très cher r e m y, le débat concerne les puces des cartouches d'imprimantes, pas seulement celles d'imprimantes laser hors de prix, .../...


Ou comment chercher à avoir raison quand on a tort, fut-ce par une pirouette. Car il s'agit bien depuis le début de puce de cartouche de toner, même si juridiquement il n'y a pas de différence avec les puces de cartouche pour jet d'encre


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2014)

j'aime bien le thon que prend ce fil...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'aime bien le thon que prend ce fil...



Je présume que, avant la fin de l'après-midi, ce sera un véritable "marché aux puces" !

ps : ce serait bien d'avoir macomaniac sur ce coup-là !


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

bon allez, assez polémiqué (comme disait Victor). Les cafés philo faut pas en abuser non plus!

On se retrouve au Bar?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je présume que, avant la fin de l'après-midi, ce sera un véritable "marché aux puces" !


t'as retrouvé la forme...



> ps : ce serait bien d'avoir macomaniac sur ce coup-là !


macomaniac dans une attitude d'une assez grande sagesse  ne s'insere que rarement dans des fils où sévit Paul Emile Victor
(car on le sait bien, sur la banquise il fait froid et c'est très glissant, on a vite fait de se prendre un gadin)


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> _(mode ergu on)_ ... le meilleur toner, c'est à Brest qu'on le trouve !... _(mode ergu off)_



C'est en effet la formule ad hoc.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> C'est en effet la formule ad hoc.


ce fil donne lieu ( noir , forcément noir vu le sujet)  à toutes sortes de choses
 y compris exploration de la faune


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2014)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> on se fait enculer par Samsung,





sined_marlouf a dit:


> Le contenu en question, vous avez le droit de le remplacer, de le modifier, de lenculer,



Dis-moi, dis-moi, dis-moi...
Tu ne ferais pas une légère fixette sur la sodomie ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> On se retrouve au Bar?


Bonne idée, car comme disait Pascal dans un des threads de sined_marnouf :

"Zebig, le bar, c'est quelques étages plus bas :hein:"

:love:




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h01 ----------

Je vais de ce pas demander qu'on transfère le sujet sur la terrasse ... comme cela on pourra continuer à s'amuser un peu en évitant les dommages colatéraux ...


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ....
> en évitant les dommages colatéraux ...


 
Oups, en lisant un peu vite, j'ai cru lire un instant "... les dommages collorectaux" :rose:


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Oups, en lisant un peu vite, j'ai cru lire un instant "... les dommages collorectaux" :rose:



Eventuellement aussi - avec une puce de toner d'imprimante laser.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> R@ Pascal : de toutes manières (problème de compréhension ou pas !) on ne sera jamais d'accord sur le jailbreak - j'arrête donc de polémiquer sur le sujet en me disant que, justice immanente oblige, certains jailbreakers pressés et audacieux voient leurs "précieux" transformés en briques après l'opération ... et j'avoue lamentablement et honteusement que ça me fait bien rigoler dans mon coin !:love:
> 
> Chacun reste donc sur ses positions ...



Et donc tu refuse toujours de t'acheter un gros 4x4 ! 



Romuald a dit:


> Ou comment chercher à avoir raison quand on a tort, fut-ce par une pirouette. Car il s'agit bien depuis le début de puce de cartouche de toner, même si juridiquement il n'y a pas de différence avec les puces de cartouche pour jet d'encre



Dans ce cas précis, avant de poster, j'ai fait une recherche, et j'ai trouvé pas mal  de fournisseurs de puces  Mais aucune pour cartouche de toner, la plupart pour cartouches pour jets d'encre Epson, quelques unes pour HP, et c'est tout, donc apparemment, s'il n'y a pas de différence juridique, il y a bien une différence technique qui fait que  



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Jps : ce serait bien d'avoir macomaniac sur ce coup-là !



T'est pas fou :afraid: avec les problèmes dans les usines UPSA qu'il y a en ce moment, c'est devenu quasiment impossible de se procurer de l'aspirine ! :hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

Arf ! C'est bon de se retrouver chez soi !!!!!!

J'avais un peu le vertige dans le haut du forum !!!!!!


----------



## patlek (13 Février 2014)

çà a l' air calme.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Dis-moi, dis-moi, dis-moi...
> Tu ne ferais pas une légère fixette sur la sodomie ?



 ... ça me rappelle que, vers la fin de mon service militaire, alors qu'on était occupés à apprendre quelques bases de stratégie militaire à des bleus sur le terrain, je leur avais dit : "Allez plutôt vous placer là-bas ... de cette manière, si l'ennemi arrive par la clairière, vous les prendrez en enfilade !" ... c'est alors que j'ai entendu une petite voix murmurer dans le groupe : "Oh oui ! ... en enfilade" !!!... :afraid::afraid::afraid:

Inutile de dire qu'après ça, je suis passé au chapitre : "Comment protéger ses arrières !!!":love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h08 ----------




patlek a dit:


> çà a l' air calme.



Comme disait Lawrence d'Arabie : "A l'oued rien de nouveau !!!!"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et donc tu refuse toujours de t'acheter un gros 4x4 !



Oui ! Sauf si je sais qu'un jour tu es de passage en Belgique ... ce jour-là, j'en achète un gros équipé d'un immense pare-buffles !!!!! :love:

_(sined me fait savoir qu'il participera aux frais !!!!!!:rateau
_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Comme disait Lawrence d'Arabie : "A l'oued rien de nouveau !!!!"



Cela me fait penser à la correspondance entre Lawrence et le type chargé de relire son manuscrit des _Sept Piliers de la Sagesse_ pour l'éditeur (je cite de mémoire) :

* - Lecteur :*
Vous écrivez « Pindare, le poète immoral » ; j'ai transcrit « Pindare, le poète immortel » [_immoral_ et _immortal_ sont très proche en anglais]. Mais vous avez peut-être voulu dire « immoral » ?

* - Lawrence :*
Je connais l'immoralité. Pour ce qui est de l'immortalité&#8230; 
Écrivez « immortel ». De toute façon, l'auteur ne nous fera pas de procès.


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> _(sined me fait savoir qu'il participera aux frais !!!!!!:rateau
> _



Non, sined est OK pour _enculer_ les frais, pas y participer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

Merci Cratès de relever le niveau culturel de ce thread pusillanime (ergu inside !).

Et en même temps, je te remercie ... j'avais concocté quelques calembours bien sentis que je réservais pour un peu plus tard et maintenant je n'ose plus les poster !!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h56 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Non, sined est OK pour _enculer_ les frais, pas y participer.



Je devine une image apocalyptique : Pascal coincé dans le pare-buffle de mon 4X4 et sined qui arrive doucement en baissant son froc sur une musique de Ennio Morricone ... le bon (c'est moi !), la brute (Pascal) et ... l'enculeur !!!!!!!!!! Arfffffffff ... Faut que j'aille pisser !!!


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2014)

Cette image mes frais.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

Cratès ... pardon !!!!!:rose:


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Pindare, le poète immoral ».



Ah?
Je croyais que c'était un directeur de cirque, ce Pindare.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je devine une image apocalyptique : Pascal coincé dans le pare-buffle de mon 4X4 et sined qui arrive doucement en baissant son froc sur une musique de Ennio Morricone ... le bon (c'est moi !), la brute (Pascal) et ... l'enculeur !!!!!!!!!! Arfffffffff ... Faut que j'aille pisser !!!


A ne pas confondre avec 
" il était une fois la Cartouche"
(  remake inspiré librement  du film Cartouche de P de Broca , transposé dans le milieu des travelos vendeurs de recharges d'imprimantes )

edit  bien entendu téléramuche n'a pas aimé
( le critique se faisait un sang d'encre pendant toute la projo)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Ah?
> Je croyais que c'était un directeur de cirque, ce Pindare.



Arrête ! J'ai pouffé mon café sur mon clavier !!!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h13 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> edit  bien entendu téléramuche n'a pas aimé



C'est vrai que les films actuels ne sont puce que c'était avant !!!!!!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h18 ----------

A propos, Kernic a trouvé la solution pour stocker vos puces de cartouches obsolètes ... c'est cadeau !


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est vrai que les films actuels ne sont puce que c'était avant !!!!!!!!!


Ah oui mais l'époque pré-puce c'était tout un programme
(libre et légal, lui)
 et encore ,  je mets un frein ,  un certain coté puce il anime


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah oui mais l'époque pré-puce c'était tout un programme



Renseignements pris suite à ton post, il s'avère que Samsung ne bride pas les imprimantes destinées à être livrées en Israël !!!!! ... Pas de prépuces, pas de puces non plus, c'est l'évidence même !:rateau:


----------



## sined_marlouf (13 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Là SAMSUNG pourra toujours prétendre qu'en fait ils ne facturent QUE 80% du toner pour ne pas léser le consommateur (et il sera difficile de démontrer l'inverse, vu que Samsung est libre de fixer le prix du toner à la valeur de son choix)
> (...)




Samsung s&#8217;amuse à remplir ses cartouches de toner et met une puce dessus pour n&#8217;en vendre que la moitié.

Ah ouais les fumeurs de pommes sont des gens décidément ultra conceptuels.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------

Si macg est financé par Samsung dites-le carrément y&#8217;a pas de honte !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------

Denis Fontenaille.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------




sined_marlouf a dit:


> Samsung s&#8217;amuse à remplir ses cartouches de toner et met une puce dessus pour n&#8217;en vendre que la moitié.
> 
> Ah ouais les fumeurs de pommes ils nous font vraiment gober n&#8217;importe quoi.



Hier, on m&#8217;expliquait que si les cartouches sont bridées pour ne pas tomber en panne de toner, c&#8217;est parce que Samsung ne peut pas installer de jauge dedans.

Ainsi, puisque la cartouche se met en panne avant de tomber en panne, on est sûr de ne pas tomber en panne par hasard.

Et le hasard faisant bien les choses, on tombe forcément en panne avant que la véritable panne ne soit la cause de la panne, ce qui serait tout de même un comble pour le fumeur de pomme.

Nan mais je rêve.

:mouais:

Quelqu&#8217;un fait tourner je veux goûter !


----------



## aCLR (13 Février 2014)

Qu'est-ce que t'as été ouvrir un sujet sur l'obsolescence des toners dans le forum accessoires, hein ?! Fallait aller dans réagisser, banane !? Surtout si c'était pour nous parler de ton kiki tout dur devant ce vieux toner qui pulsait du noir intense ! Et voilà le merdier

Et pas besoin de causer le russe, alibaba parle français !


----------



## ergu (13 Février 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> réagisser !



Oh la vache !!!

T'as honte, hein?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Et voilà le merdier



 On s'est quand même bien marrés ... Non ?????


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Oh la vache !!!
> 
> T'as honte, hein?



Oh la vache !!!

J'ai honte !


----------



## tatouille (14 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai donné à deux reprises (en public) et à une troisième, plus détaillée (en privé, à un confrère modo) les motifs de ma décision.
> 
> Contrairement au jailbreak, qui n'enfreint pas la réglementation sur la propriété intellectuelle, mais uniquement les dispositions des clauses léonines des cLUF d'Apple qui sont donc, selon la législation en vigueur en France, "réputées non écrites", se procurer l'application recherchée par sined_marlouf contrevient à cette réglementation, dans la mesures où les seules applications existantes sont développées *à usage interne* par des entreprises qui ont en grande partie basé leur business model sur ces applications, pour lesquelles elles payent des royalties aux "propriétaires intellectuels" des micro-programmes contenus dans les puces des cartouches d'encre ou de toner. Je vous remet çi après les explications données à sined_marlouf, et l'explication donnée à mon confrère :
> 
> ...



pissage dans un violon, contourner ceci est assez simple car c'est un simple marqueur soft et non hard.

a un moment Pascal meme en étant modo il faut savoir la fermer ceci évite de passer pour un kon, sans offense, merci.

"Donc, contrairement à ce qu'il prétend, mon action se base uniquement sur le respect des conditions d'utilisation des forums, et non sur un quelconque jugement de valeur quant à sa position"

ok a ce compte la pourquoi _bip _est toujours modo? et pourquoi meme sans l'etre son pseudo est toujours actif?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2014)

tatouille a dit:


> a un moment Pascal meme en étant modo il faut savoir la fermer



Et en étant "simple tatouille", il est encore plus important de savoir la fermer, si on ne souhaite pas repasser dans la catégorie "bannis", parce que t'adresser à moi en proférant une insulte publique envers un confrère modérateur qui est, en outre, mon ami (pas au sens des forums, dans la vraie vie), et t'imaginer un seul instant que je vais laisser passer, là, tu te fourre le doigt dans l'il si profond que tu dois pouvoir te chatouiller l'intérieur des orteils. 

Nous ne sommes plus sur "mes terres", donc ton sort n'est pas entre mes mains, mais sois assuré que s'il ne l'a pas remarqué, je vais attirer l'attention de WebO sur ton post.


----------



## ergu (14 Février 2014)

Pour ceux qui auraient du mal à suivre, un autre bout ici.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Et pas besoin de causer le russe, alibaba parle français !



Parle français &#8230; Parle français &#8230; Tout est relatif, hein ! 



> Conditions de paiement:
> 1. méthodes de paiement: carte de crédit, moneybooker, virement bancaire, entiercement.
> 2. s'il vous plaît faire le paiement intégral dans les 5 jours après votre commande.
> 3. s'il vous plaît s'assurer que vous avez lu toute la spécification et acceptez transaction termes avant d'acheter.


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> On s'est quand même bien marrés ... Non ?????


 
en tous cas je trouve qu'on a bien fait progresser la démocratie MacG-enne


----------



## naas (14 Février 2014)

<j'ai rien lu et je poste car j'aime qu'on me lise>
Franchement acheter des imprimantes samsaoul les gars, vous déconnez là hein    c'est pas sérieux, le jailbreak pas contre là je valide   
</j'ai rien lu et je poste car j'aime qu'on me lise>

<j'ai tout lu et je poste serieux>
sined parle pas de camp nazi sans savoir ce que les gens y ont vécu s'il te plait, autant pascal77 est strict (des fois ) autant si tu ecris ces mots c'est toi qui faut foutre dehors, et c'est sans smileys.

</j'ai tout lu et je poste serieux>


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2014)

naas a dit:


> <j'ai tout lu et je poste serieux>
> sined parle pas de camp nazi sans savoir ce que les gens y ont vécu s'il te plait, autant pascal77 est strict (des fois ) autant si tu ecris ces mots c'est toi qui faut foutre dehors, et c'est sans smileys.
> 
> </j'ai tout lu et je poste serieux>


Ah.. il a remis ca?
j'ai donc rajouté une couche  es point godwin
ce que j'avais déjà mentionné dans un fil qui se déplace


----------



## OlivierMarly (15 Février 2014)

p'tin, faites iech,

avec toutes ces puces en balade; mon chat arrêt pas de se gratter...


----------



## naas (15 Février 2014)

kira ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je paie environ *75 Euros* pour une cartouche de toner pour ma Samsung ML-1665...



 À ce prix là lorsque tu viens en France, fait un tour chez Cartridge World


----------

